# H.G. Wells' Dystopic Vision and Grand reset.



## EUAFU (Dec 26, 2020)

_Authored by Matthew Ehret via The Strategic Culture Foundation,_

*In the Time Machine, society one million years in the future has evolved into two separate species called Morlocks and Eloi.* The Morlocks represent the ugly dirty producers who by this future age, all live under ground and run the world’s manufacturing. The Eloi are the effect of the inbreeding of the elite, who by this time are simple-minded, Aryan, above-ground dwellers living in idleness and consuming only what the Morlocks produce. What was the trade off?



*The Morlocks periodically rise above ground in hunting parties to kidnap and eat unsuspecting Eloi in this symbiotically vicious circle of life.*

This famous story was written by a young British writer in 1893 whose ideas and pioneering work in shaping new techniques of cultural warfare which profoundly affected the next 130 years of human history. These ideas led to the innovation of novel techniques of “predictive programming”, and to mass psychological warfare. In contrast to the optimistic views of mankind and the future potential envisioned by the great science fiction writer Jules Verne earlier, Wells’ misanthropic tales had the intended effect of reducing the creative potential and love of humanity that Verne’s work awoke.

To restate the technique more clearly: *By shaping society’s imagination of the future, and embedding existential/nihilistic outcomes within his plotlines, Wells realized that the entire zeitgeist of humanity could be affected on a profound level than simple conscious reason would permit.* Since he robed his poison in the cloth of “fiction” the minds of those receiving his stories would find their critical thinking faculties disengaged and would simply take in all trojan horses embedded in the stories into their unconsciousness. This has been an insight used for over a century by social engineers and intelligence agencies whose aim has always been the willing enslavement of all people of the earth.

While he is best known for such fiction works as The War of the Worlds, The World Set Free, The Invisible Man, The Island of Doctor Morrow, and The Time Machine, *Wells’ lesser-known non-fiction writings like The Open Conspiracy, The New World Order, The Outline of History, The Science of Life and The World Brain served as guiding strategic blueprints for the entire 20th century war against sovereign nation states* and the very idea of a society built on the premise of mankind made in the image of God.

*Thomas Huxley’s Revolution*
The members of the London-centered oligarchy to which Wells had devoted himself at an early age had found themselves stuck in a rut by the turn of the 19th century. These inbred families and retainers who managed the dying British Empire had long been encrusted by the vices of decadence by the time a young man of low breeding and high talent arose amidst the London-ghettos treating syphilis patients as a surgeon’s assistant. This young surgeon’s name was Thomas Huxley.

Huxley possessed a sardonic wit, a deep misanthropy, and an intelligence that were soon discovered by powerful patrons, and by his mid-20’s, this young man found himself a rising star in Britain’s Royal Academy of Science. Here he quickly became a leading creative force, shaping Britain’s powerful X Club, serving as Darwin’s bulldog promoting popular debates featuring himself against literalist members of the clergy. In these debates he argued for Darwin’s chaos-bound interpretation of evolution. He also founded Nature magazine as a propaganda instrument which has been used to enforce scientific consensus favorable to a world empire to this very day.


Huxley chose his opponents carefully, ensuring that he could easily and publicly obliterate the arguments of simple-minded Anglican clergy, and thus convince all onlookers that the only choice they had to account for the evolution of new species was either literal Biblical creationism or his brand of Darwinian evolution. The many alternative scientific theories of the 19th century (such as those found in the works of Karl Ernst von Baer, Georges Cuvier, Lamarck and James D. Dana) which accounted for both the evolution of species, and the harmonics of all parts to a whole, as well as creative leaps were forgotten amidst this false dichotomy which this author unpacked in a recent interview.


_View: https://youtu.be/5yAitkCMvP0_



*Wells Picks up Huxley’s Torch*
During his later years, Huxley mentored a young H.G. Wells, together with a whole generation of new imperial practitioners of the arts of social engineering (and social Darwinism). This social engineering soon took the form of Galton’s eugenics quickly becoming an accepted science practiced across the western world.

Wells was himself the son of a lowly gardener, but, like Huxley, exhibited a strong misanthropic wit, passion and creativity lacking in the high nobility, and he was thus raised from the lower ranks of society into the order of oligarchical management by the 1890s. During this moment of vast potential- and – it cannot be restated enough- the oligarchical order that had grown overconfident during the 200+ years of hegemony were petrified to see the nations of the earth rapidly breaking free from this hegemony thanks to the under the international spread of Lincoln’s American System across Germany, Russia, Japan, South America, France, Canada and even China with Sun Yat-sen’s 1911 republican revolution.

As outlined in Cynthia Chung’s ‘Why Russia Saved the USA’, the oligarchy just no longer seemed to have the creative vitality and sophistication required to snuff out these revolutionary flames.

Wells described this problem in the following terms:



> “The undeniable contraction of the British outlook in the opening decade of the new century is one that has exercised my mind very greatly… Gradually, the belief in the possible world leadership of England had been deflated by the economic development of America and the militant boldness of Germany. The long reign of Queen Victoria, so prosperous, progressive and effortless, had produced habits of political indolence and cheap assurance. As a people we had got out of training, and when the challenge of these new rivals became open, it took our breath away at once. We did not know how to meet it…”


*The science of population control advanced by Huxley, Galton, Wells, Mackinder, Milner and Bertrand Russell was the basis for a new scientific priesthood and “world government” that would put a stop to the startling disequilibrium unleashed by the electric spread of sovereign nation states, protectionism and commitment to scientific and technological progress.*

*Fabians, Round Tablers and Coefficients: New Think Tanks Emerge*
H.G Wells, Russell and other early social engineers of this new priesthood organized themselves in several interconnected think tanks known as 1) the Fabian Society of Sidney and Beatrice Webb which operated through the London School of Economics, 2) the Round Table Movement begun by the fortunes left to posterity by the racist diamond magnate Cecil Rhodes which also gave rise to the Rhodes Trust, and Rhodes Scholarship programs established to indoctrinate young talent in the halls of Oxford, and finally 3) the Co-Efficients Club of London. As noted by Georgetown Professor Carol Quigley, in his 1981 The Anglo-American Establishment, membership in all three organizations was virtually interchangeable.

*Wells described the rise of these original think tanks and documented the inner elite’s inability to meet the challenge of the times saying:*



> “Our ruling class, protected in its advantages by a universal snobbery was broad-minded, easy going and profoundly lazy… Our liberalism was no longer a larger enterprise, it had become a generous indolence. But minds were waking up to this. Over our table at St Ermin’s Hotel wrangle Maxse, Bellairs, Hewins, Amery and Mackinder, all stung by the small but humiliating tale of disasters in the South African war, all sensitive to the threat of business recession, and all profoundly alarmed by the naval and military aggressiveness of Germany.”


Fearful of the prospect of a US-Russia-China alliance outlined in depth by Fabian/Roundtable members Halford Mackinder and Lord Alfred Milner, the solution was simple: kick over the chess board and get everyone to just slaughter each other. Accounts of the British imperial efforts to orchestrate this war have been told in many locations, but none as efficiently as the 2008 documentary 1932: Speak Not of Parties.



_View: https://youtu.be/V--oozjFwo4_

In the wake of the destruction which left 9 million dead on all sides and ruined countless lives, *Wells, Russell and the Milner Roundtable became leading voices for world government under the League of Nations* (c. 1919) advocating “enlightened cosmopolitanism” to replace the era of “selfish nation states”.
*The Battle For World Government*
A decade after its founding, the League was less successful than Wells and his co-thinkers would have liked, with nationalists from around the world recognizing the evil hand of empire lurking behind the apparent language of “liberal values and world peace”. Sun Yat-sen, among many others was among the anti-Wellsian voices and warned his fellow Chinese in 1924 not to fall into this trap saying:


> “The nations which are employing imperialism to conquer others and which are trying to maintain their own favored positions as sovereign lords of the whole world are advocating cosmopolitanism [aka: global governance/globalization -ed] and want the world to join them… Nationalism is that precious possession by which humanity maintains its existence. If nationalism decays, then when cosmopolitanism flourishes we will be unable to survive and will be eliminated”.


In response to this patriotic resistance across the world, a new strategy had to be concocted. This took the form of H.G. Welles’ 1928 The Open Conspiracy: Blueprint for a World Revolution. This little-known book served as a guiding blueprint for the next century of imperial grand strategy calling for a new world religion and social order. According to Wells:


> *“The old faiths have become unconvincing, unsubstantial and insincere, and though there are clear intimations of a new faith in the world, it still awaits embodiment in formulae and organizations that will bring it into effective reaction upon human affairs as a whole.”*


In his book, Welles outlines the need for a new scientific gospel to supersede the Judeo-Christian faiths of the western world. This new gospel consisted of a series of tomes which he and his colleague Julian Huxley composed, entitled: 1) The Outline of History (1920) where Wells re-wrote all of history wishing this analysis to replace the book of Genesis, 2)The Science of Life (1930), co-written with Sir Julian Huxley (Thomas Huxley’s Grandson who continued the family tradition along with Aldous), and 3) The Work, Wealth and Happiness of Mankind (1932).
Part of this immense project to create a new coherent synthetic religion to re-organize humanity involved a re-packaging of a Darwinism that was falling out of favor with many scientists of the 1920’s. They recognized its failure to account for obvious features of nature such as directionality in evolution, spirit, intention, ideas and design.
This re-packaging took the form of the “New Evolutionary Synthesis” which attempted to save Darwin’s theory and its eugenic corollaries using Jesuit priest Pierre Teilhard de Chardin’s doctrine of the “Omega Man”. De Chardin’s system synthesized the foundation of Darwinian assumptions with an acknowledgment of evolutionary directionality, the possibility of spirit, and the existence of mind as a force of nature. The destructive slight of hand used by Chardin was that all of these “transcendent” features of design- spirit, mind, reason, etc.- were: 1) bound to a finite future point of no change which dominated and guided all apparent change in living space time, and 2) binding the world of mind and spirit to the forces of the material world. The Chardin-Huxley-Wells remix kept Darwin’s laws relevant and kept science compatible with imperial modes of social organization.
Outlining the aims of The Open Conspiracy, Wells writes: “Firstly, the entirely provisional nature of all existing governments, and the entirely provisional nature therefore, of all loyalties associated therewith; Secondly, the supreme importance of population control in human biology and the possibility it affords us of a release from the pressure of the struggle for existence on ourselves; and Thirdly, the urgent necessity of protective resistance against the present traditional drift towards war.”
By 1933, the planned Bankers’ Dictatorship, meant to solve the four years’ long great depression and organized during the months-long London Conference, was on the verge of being sabotaged by the recently-elected American President Franklin Delano Roosevelt. It was then that Wells published a new manifesto in the form of a fiction book called ‘Shape of Things to Come: The Ultimate Revolution’. This book (soon made into a Hollywood movie), served as an early tool of mass predictive programming showcasing a world destroyed by decades of global war, pandemic, and anarchy- all caused by… sovereign nation states.
The “solution” to these dark ages took the form of a masonic society of social engineers who descended from planes (Wells’ ‘Benevolent Dictatorship of the Air’) to restore order under a world government. Wells had his main character (a social psychologist) state “while the World Council was fighting for and directing and carrying on the unified World State, the Educational Control was remoulding mankind”. The social psychologists managing the World Government were “becoming the whole literature, philosophy and general thought of the world… the reasoning soul in the body of the race.”
*The greatest problem to overcome, stated Wells, was “the variability of mental resistance to direction and limits set by nature to the ideal of an acquiescent cooperative world.”*
Wells’ hero, Gustav de Windt, was “pre-occupied by his gigantic schemes for world organization, had treated the ‘spirit of opposition’ as purely evil, as a vice to be guarded against, as a trouble in the machinery which was to be minimized as completely as possible.”
In 1932, Wells gave an Oxford speech championing a global order run by liberal fascists saying: “I am asking for liberal Fascisti, for enlightened Nazis”. This was not paradoxical when one realizes that the rise of fascism was never a “nationalist” phenomenon as popular history books have asserted for decades but rather was the artificial consequence of a supranational financier-oligarchy from above who wished to use “enforcers” to bend their societies to a higher will.
*The World Brain*
By the time World War II began, Wells’ ideas had evolved new insidious components that later gave rise to such mechanisms as Wikipedia and Twitter in the form of “The World Brain” (19937) where *Wells calls for reducing the English language to a “basic English” of 850 accepted words which would make up a world language*. In this book, Wells states that “thinkers of the forward-looking type whose ideas we are now considering, are beginning to realize that the most hopeful line for the development of our racial intelligence lies rather in the direction of creating a new world organ for the collection, indexing, summarizing and release of knowledge, than in any further tinkering with the highly conservative and resistant university system, local, national and traditional in texture, which already exits. These innovators, who may be dreamers today, but who hope to become very active organizers tomorrow, project a unified, if not centralized, world organ to pull the mind of the world together.”
By 1940, Wells wrote the The New World Order which again amplified his message. In writing this,  *he coordinated his efforts with the many Fabians and Rhodes Scholars who had infiltrated western foreign policy establishments in order to shape the the war, but more importantly, the post-war global structure. *These were the networks that hated Franklin Roosevelt, Vice-President Henry Wallace, Harry Hopkins and other genuine “New Dealers” who wanted nothing more than to destroy colonialism once and for all in the wake of the war.
Wells insists that the “new age of brotherhood” that must guide the new United Nations must not tolerate sovereign nation states as FDR dreamed (and as was formally enshrined in the UN Charter) but must rather be guided by his caste of social engineers pulling the levers of production and consumption within a system of mass “collectivization” saying:


> *“Collectivisation means the handling of the common affairs of mankind by a common control responsible to the whole community. It means the suppression of go-as-you-please in social and economic affairs just as much as in international affairs. It means the frank abolition of profit-seeking and of every device by which human beings contrive to be parasitic on their fellow man. It is the practical realisation of the brotherhood of man through a common control”.*


If Wells’ outlines look similar to those ideas recently made public by the World Economic Forum’s Great Reset, then don’t be surprised.
*Wells’ Death and the Continuity of a Bad Idea*
With Wells’ 1946 death, other Fabians and social engineers continued his work during the Cold War. One of the leading figures here being Wells’ associate, Lord Bertrand Russell, who wrote in his 1952 The Impact of Science on Society:


> *“I think the subject which will be of most importance politically is mass psychology…*. Its importance has been enormously increased by the growth of modern methods of propaganda. Of these the most influential is what is called ‘education’. Religion plays a part, though a diminishing one; the press, the cinema and the radio play an increasing part… it may be hoped that in time anybody will be able to persuade anybody of anything if he can catch the patient young and is provided by the state with money and equipment.”
> “The subject will make great strides when it is taken up by scientists under a scientific dictatorship. The social psychologists of the future will have a number of classes of school children on whom they will try different methods of producing an unshakable conviction that snow is black. Various results will soon be arrived at. First that the influence of home is obstructive. Second that not much can be done unless indoctrination begins before the age of ten. Thirdly verses set to music and repeatedly intoned are very effective. Fourth that the opinion that snow is white must be held to show a morbid taste for eccentricity. But I anticipate. It is for future scientists to make these maxims precise and discover exactly how much it costs per head to make children believe that snow is black, and how much less it would cost to make them believe it is dark gray.”


Although the bodies of Wells, Russell and Huxley have long since rotted away, their rotten ideas continue to animate their disciples like Sir Henry Kissinger, George Soros, Klaus Schwab, Bill Gates, Lord Malloch-Brown (whose disturbing celebration of the Coronavirus as a golden opportunity to finally restructure civilization) should concern any thinking citizen. The idea of a “Great Reset” expounded by these modern mouthpieces of history’s bad ideas signals nothing more than a new Dark Age which should turn the stomach of any moral being.
It is here useful to hold the words of Kissinger in mind who had channeled the spectre of Wells telling a group of technocrats in Evian, France in 1992:


> “*Today, America would be outraged if U.N. troops entered Los Angeles to restore order. Tomorrow they will be grateful! *This is especially true if they were told that there were an outside threat from beyond whether real or promulgated, that threatened our very existence. It is then that all peoples of the world will plead to deliver them from this evil. The one thing every man fears is the unknown. *When presented with this scenario, individual rights will be willingly relinquished for the guarantee of their well-being granted to them by the World Government*.”



https://www.strategic-culture.org/n...c-vision-comes-alive-with-great-reset-agenda/


----------



## matematik (Dec 26, 2020)

I find it odd how much famous dystopian/post-apocalyptic "fiction" seems to be set in Britain/by British authors. For example, 1984, The Time Machine, Day of the triffids, A Clockwork Orange, Brave New World, V for Vendetta, Children of Men, 28 Days/Weeks Later and there's probably others I've missed.

I'm not sure if I believe in "predictive programming" or not, but if I did I would definitely wonder if there was something in this.


----------



## EUAFU (Dec 26, 2020)

And again I see that all the ills that the world, from modernity to the present day, is basically the result of what Darwin's creationism produced. And that encompasses everything: from the supposed "spatial" research, dating from the age of the Earth, origin of living beings (and it even encompasses the false notion that there are aliens so impregnated this weird theory is in our midst) and even everything in the Universe is studied with the bias that there is "evolution" and that it takes billions of years and mainly that there is a moral to "improve" society through eugenics perpetrated by the "elite" (survival of the "fittest").

I think I already said in another topic, and I repeat, if I could make an idea disappear it would be this madness called evolution.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes It is interesting that Jules Verne had a positive valence with the future and technology whereas Wells cornered the market on dystopian futures in his works.   I have had a revulsion toward the intellectual contents of the British elite during its empire phase and the following NWO promoters like Wells.  It was a gut feeling of disgust and not liking what I found peering into the elite minds of psychopaths who seem to be unaware of how revolting their ideas for "The New Society" were to normal non psychopathic people.  They have certainly dressed their NWO pig with cunning lip sticks of propaganda disguised as "settled science", social conditioning through school and media, and systems to break society from the family unit to the nation state.  We have a war criminal from Ethiopia's communist party leading the charge for the WHO to vax and control the world with their technocratic "medical" dictatorship which seemed to be planned and prepared to affect every country in the world with a few exceptions.  Their future utopian world is anti-human.


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 26, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> And again I see that all the ills that the world, from modernity to the present day, is basically the result of what Darwin's creationism produced. And that encompasses everything: from the supposed "spatial" research, dating from the age of the Earth, origin of living beings (and it even encompasses the false notion that there are aliens so impregnated this weird theory is in our midst) and even everything in the Universe is studied with the bias that there is "evolution" and that it takes billions of years and mainly that there is a moral to "improve" society through eugenics perpetrated by the "elite" (survival of the "fittest").
> 
> I think I already said in another topic, and I repeat, if I could make an idea disappear it would be this madness called evolution.



Brilliantly executed EUAFU. Just a wonderfully assembled piece of insightful work. None could do better.

Education, public education that is, began as a formalized system of mind control and brainwashing under the Prussian Government and subsequently became the globalized form of education. It is very specifically aligned with Darwinianism and the objectives of a racist program of eugenics with an ultimate aim to create a slave subspecies and the ultimate rulership of the superman overlord species. That objective has never changed.

U probably already know but see John Taylor Gatto along with his book "The underground history of American Education."
See for example "The ultimate history lesson; a weekend with John Taylor Gatto."


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 26, 2020)

For some reason this dystopian shit is selling like fresh bread. I just recently talked to my brother about this. People are so used to seeing movies and reading books like that, and if you try to paint a picture of a positive future they don't want to hear it, because they are expecting the bad scenarios, almost as if they are looking forward to it. The lack of compassion and empathy, the delight in seeing others fail or even get hurt, they seem to enjoy it... They are programmed.
Yes it looks bad at the first glance, but STILL it could be different and I will never stop believing in the good. People behave like shit because they are programmed, the program can be changed, it's not set in stone. Sadly these dystopian stories are hammered into their heads, at the moment the only thing you can do for yourself is not to read such books or watch these kinds of movies.


----------



## Oracle (Dec 27, 2020)

matematik said:


> I find it odd how much famous dystopian/post-apocalyptic "fiction" seems to be set in Britain/by British authors. For example, 1984, The Time Machine, Day of the triffids, A Clockwork Orange, Brave New World, V for Vendetta, Children of Men, 28 Days/Weeks Later and there's probably others I've missed.
> 
> I'm not sure if I believe in "predictive programming" or not, but if I did I would definitely wonder if there was something in this.


Possibly because they were using their own film companies and locations having been written by english authors for the satisfaction of the british elite and furtherance of their agenda.


EUAFU said:


> _Authored by Matthew Ehret via The Strategic Culture Foundation,_
> 
> *In the Time Machine, society one million years in the future has evolved into two separate species called Morlocks and Eloi.* The Morlocks represent the ugly dirty producers who by this future age, all live under ground and run the world’s manufacturing. The Eloi are the effect of the inbreeding of the elite, who by this time are simple-minded, Aryan, above-ground dwellers living in idleness and consuming only what the Morlocks produce. What was the trade off?
> 
> ...



Beautifully written compilation of truths and timeline.
I am downloading this post as a resource to hopefully help open eyes of friends and family... nothing else has worked so far!


----------



## EUAFU (Dec 27, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> EUAFU said:
> 
> 
> > And again I see that all the ills that the world, from modernity to the present day, is basically the result of what Darwin's creationism produced. And that encompasses everything: from the supposed "spatial" research, dating from the age of the Earth, origin of living beings (and it even encompasses the false notion that there are aliens so impregnated this weird theory is in our midst) and even everything in the Universe is studied with the bias that there is "evolution" and that it takes billions of years and mainly that there is a moral to "improve" society through eugenics perpetrated by the "elite" (survival of the "fittest").
> ...


Thank you very much for the indication, I didn't know this author. I'm going to look for him right now at Z-Library. The world's largest ebook library. because for sure they never published this author in Brazil.

And I didn't do anything too much, just shared it.


Oracle said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd how much famous dystopian/post-apocalyptic "fiction" seems to be set in Britain/by British authors. For example, 1984, The Time Machine, Day of the triffids, A Clockwork Orange, Brave New World, V for Vendetta, Children of Men, 28 Days/Weeks Later and there's probably others I've missed.
> ...



I wish you luck. I've tried everything: speaking directly, showing videos, being subtle, using subliminal messages ... nothing worked.

There is a passage in the Bible that says that "no one is a prophet in his own land" seems to be almost a natural law.


Myrrinda said:


> For some reason this dystopian shit is selling like fresh bread. I just recently talked to my brother about this. People are so used to seeing movies and reading books like that, and if you try to paint a picture of a positive future they don't want to hear it, because they are expecting the bad scenarios, almost as if they are looking forward to it. The lack of compassion and empathy, the delight in seeing others fail or even get hurt, they seem to enjoy it... They are programmed.
> Yes it looks bad at the first glance, but STILL it could be different and I will never stop believing in the good. People behave like shit because they are programmed, the program can be changed, it's not set in stone. Sadly these dystopian stories are hammered into their heads, at the moment the only thing you can do for yourself is not to read such books or watch these kinds of movies.


I agree with you. And there will always be opposition, they can deceive many, but they cannot deceive everyone. They may even kill all opposition, but a generation later there will be others to oppose and destroy them. No system is free from opposition and the tendency of any system is entropy and the more oppressive, the faster it falls.

In addition, an oppressive system (even if it does not seem oppressive) is even more fragile, as the collective unconscious cannot be deceived and communicates better than the conscious, and then revolt is just a matter of time.


matematik said:


> I find it odd how much famous dystopian/post-apocalyptic "fiction" seems to be set in Britain/by British authors. For example, 1984, The Time Machine, Day of the triffids, A Clockwork Orange, Brave New World, V for Vendetta, Children of Men, 28 Days/Weeks Later and there's probably others I've missed.
> 
> I'm not sure if I believe in "predictive programming" or not, but if I did I would definitely wonder if there was something in this.



For me, all education and "culture" are actually predictive programming.

Just to give you an idea of how they act. In Nutrition colleges (here in Brazil there is this) nutritionists are already programming to accept, prescribe and propagate to everyone that the future of human food is the consumption of insects as a substitute for proteins and carbohydrates.

Soon it will be the time to see this in movies, books, games etc.


----------



## Myrrinda (Dec 27, 2020)

In a store called Kaufland (big supermarket) I saw dried insects, I think it was worms like you use for fishing, in boxes, like breakfast cereals. We don't often shop there, next time about six months later they didn't have it anymore. Germans are not ready for this. I used to watch bushcraft videos on YT and the guy explained how to survive on grasshoppers. Survive - yes, daily breakfast - no. 
I was at a Halloween party in a disco once (ca 2005?) and there was a game: eat a living worm and get free drinks, silly young me did it, I was regretting it when I bit it, the poor thing was still moving and I felt guilty! (Became a vegetarian later) tasted a little like plastic, not really bad but not good either. I felt so bad, I know it's pathetic because it was just a worm.... Anyways, just a little side story.


----------



## Dielectric (Dec 27, 2020)

Yea, well we are living in a world where psychopaths, aka billionaires, are ruling and what rules their minds is economics.  Everything in their mind is ruled by the absurdity of profit and loss. This concept is the same exact conceptualized form of thinking innate to the criminal mind. All criminals form all of their own personal actions based on the concept of profit and loss. * see Crooks & Squares (interviews with criminals)

Insects can eat anything literally. They outweigh all other life something like 13X times over. They reproduce at fantastic rates. In terms of pure economics having a future McMush burger made from insect guts is logical to the criminal mind: This is how you know you're being ruled by psychopaths is when they intend to feed future generations with insect guts.

It has absolutely nothing to do with global populations even if the numbers are real, which they probably aren't, but it has everything to do with condensing populations into mega slums and pay to live concentration camps communities of ant hill apartments and feed a steady propaganda diet of overpopulation meme's.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 27, 2020)

Dielectric said:


> Yea, well we are living in a world where psychopaths, aka billionaires, are ruling and what rules their minds is economics.  Everything in their mind is ruled by the absurdity of profit and loss. This concept is the same exact conceptualized form of thinking innate to the criminal mind. All criminals form all of their own personal actions based on the concept of profit and loss. * see Crooks & Squares (interviews with criminals)
> 
> Insects can eat anything literally. They outweigh all other life something like 13X times over. They reproduce at fantastic rates. In terms of pure economics having a future McMush burger made from insect guts is logical to the criminal mind: This is how you know you're being ruled by psychopaths is when they intend to feed future generations with insect guts.
> 
> It has absolutely nothing to do with global populations even if the numbers are real, which they probably aren't, but it has everything to do with condensing populations into mega slums and pay to live concentration camps communities of ant hill apartments and feed a steady propaganda diet of overpopulation meme's.


Have you ever heard the coca cola bug theory??

To me the fact that the Huff post debunked it give it more credence.

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/...VGmdk3b66jWOasnKjM5u_aXrttdu0MsgcsFG6UZiXUCoO
If you want a good analogy of what our life has become and maybe always has been but we are just more aware of it then i reccomend a film called snowpiercer,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowpiercer


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 28, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> _Authored by Matthew Ehret via The Strategic Culture Foundation,_
> 
> *In the Time Machine, society one million years in the future has evolved into two separate species called Morlocks and Eloi.* The Morlocks represent the ugly dirty producers who by this future age, all live under ground and run the world’s manufacturing. The Eloi are the effect of the inbreeding of the elite, who by this time are simple-minded, Aryan, above-ground dwellers living in idleness and consuming only what the Morlocks produce. What was the trade off?
> 
> ...




Maybe the control needing comes from different reasons.

Fritz Lang Metropolis goes to the opposite sense of H.G.WELLS Morlocks and Eloi

Rich people above. Slave people below.

......................................................................
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mK46KprASM_



But I think the bad people needs to live in hidden.

.................................................................................................


............................................... 

Talking about dystopian worlds and lockdowns.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I7SduGdEUo_


Dielectric said:


> In terms of pure economics having a future McMush burger made from insect guts



Why only insects?, possibilities are infinite.

https://time.com/4490128/artificial-meat-protein/

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=II3HNKZTMAw_



Citezenship said:


> Have you ever heard the coca cola bug theory??



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmine

..............................................................................................


----------



## Oracle (Dec 28, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> Dielectric said:
> 
> 
> > EUAFU said:
> ...







> I wish you luck. I've tried everything: speaking directly, showing videos, being subtle, using subliminal messages ... nothing


I find as the CV agenda deepens, people are becoming less resistant to what I have to say,
Tptb seem to be cutting their noses off to spite their faces with pushing so hard and fast.... Your work may well serve now where it wouldn't have 3 months ago.
I also have changed my approach, I only add my bit when they bring up anomalies now rather than trying to educate them as I used to.
(Am speaking of friends and family here.)
Seems to be working,I get silent interspection reaction now as opposed to laughter and cries of BS.
The endless media push is backfiring possibly.



> There is a passage in the Bible that says that "no one is a prophet in his own land" seems to be almost a natural law.



So true.



> For me, all education and "culture" are actually predictive programming.



As someone who went out of sync with the programme at a very tender age, I heartily agree


Myrrinda said:


> In a store called Kaufland (big supermarket) I saw dried insects, I think it was worms like you use for fishing, in boxes, like breakfast cereals. We don't often shop there, next time about six months later they didn't have it anymore. Germans are not ready for this. I used to watch bushcraft videos on YT and the guy explained how to survive on grasshoppers. Survive - yes, daily breakfast - no.
> I was at a Halloween party in a disco once (ca 2005?) and there was a game: eat a living worm and get free drinks, silly young me did it, I was regretting it when I bit it, the poor thing was still moving and I felt guilty! (Became a vegetarian later) tasted a little like plastic, not really bad but not good either. I felt so bad, I know it's pathetic because it was just a worm.... Anyways, just a little side story.






> Survive - yes, daily breakfast - no


Can't quite compare with mashed avocado on freshly baked sour dough can it.



> eat a living worm and get free drinks


I got the same for eating a dead one,mescal variety?


Citezenship said:


> snowpiercer


Wikipedia:


> _Snowpiercer_ received critical acclaim, and appeared on many film critics' top ten lists of 2014 after its international release. Praise was primarily directed towards its *vision*,


I'll bet!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 29, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> In the wake of the destruction which left 9 million dead on all sides and ruined countless lives, *Wells, Russell and the Milner Roundtable became leading voices for world government under the League of Nations* (c. 1919) advocating “enlightened cosmopolitanism” to replace the era of “selfish nation states”.



UK empire=Thalassocracy, so naturally a world wide cooperation or globalization, had to be the desirable thing. Today UK empire survives in the international fiscal paradises (isles all around the world) a sort of legal boxes where rich people deceive their national fisco. (by the other hand the same as switzerland did during decades or even vatican bleaching out money "by the grace of god").

We see these two branches or opposite forces struggle (nationalist vs globalist), where the traditions and civil rights developed into the concept of nation state are being pulled off by supranational powers.

Religious version of globalism is ecumenism. So it seems the large hand of Jesuits brothers is really large.



EUAFU said:


> *The World Brain*
> By the time World War II began, Wells’ ideas had evolved new insidious components that later gave rise to such mechanisms as Wikipedia and Twitter in the form of “The World Brain” (19937) where *Wells calls for reducing the English language to a “basic English” of 850 accepted words which would make up a world language*.



I didn't know the link between Wells and Orwell (reduction of vocabulary it's an horrible thing and a straight manifestation to enclose human spirit).



Myrrinda said:


> People are so used to seeing movies and reading books like that, and if you try to paint a picture of a positive future they don't want to hear it, because they are expecting the bad scenarios, almost as if they are looking forward to it.


I see lot of movies (not always for fun, but learning). You can check in some way how people behaved 50 years ago and it's really a good way to get real information. You need to know your enemy to fight it, so a bit of exposure it's needed. I see almost immediately when they are trying to artificially deceive me or change basic believings. And immediately I REJECT IT.

OF COURSE movies are full of behavioural patterns, as a primary propaganda force, and full of predictive programming.



The point here it's this technochratic and brutal control on population, it's ultimately against the core of the human spirit. They know control in fact is violence (a pretended silent violence). And they know violence creates violence, so you have here this promotion of "political rightfull" speech -neolingua- to justify themselves, and of course the ultimate target is mind slavery -internet of things-.

This is the really marxist saying -turning humans into things-.
And in military basis, dehumanization of people it's prior the killing.

I don't know if they really pretend all of this (which for sure will create a violent reaction), or simply they know some factors and they are playing along into the so called hegelian dynamic to "create something new" or forcing something new to be born.

By the way thinking on Darwinism (legitimation of upper classes to kill the lower classes), in fact is anything new, it's the "priest" or "magician" (behind the Oz curtain), distorting knowledge, hidding it out of the rest of the people and monopolizing it according to keep their privileges.

The magician he who projects the shadows in the plato's cavern myth, or in a manner of speaking the predestidigitator who claim for your attention looking at one hand, while the trick is made by the other hand.


I fear this question and sad perspective, turning to be real.

...................................................





I couldn't finish to watch this shit as it's really disgusting.

I'm not expert in psychology but I'm afraid they know something to reprogram us further than simple predictive programming. I mean IoT (I call this IDIOT of things), probably will allow them to get very deep inside subconcious mind (by interacting with several IA devices), and in fact turn us really slaves or blocking self defense mechanisms.

The scandal of the Cambridge analytics wasn't about US elections (they control both sides), but the confirmation of "programming" people (and if they do that, it's because they know techniques that it's supposed it works on the majority of population).

I reject and take out all it's labelled "smart".

...............................................

Mass psychological warfare it's a fact.
I even think, taking this psychological side THE RESET it's not only economics subject but either MIND RESET. (collective mind).



> I find as the CV agenda deepens, people are becoming less resistant to what I have to say,
> Tptb seem to be cutting their noses off to spite their faces with pushing so hard and fast.... Your work may well serve now where it wouldn't have 3 months ago.
> I also have changed my approach, I only add my bit when they bring up anomalies now rather than trying to educate them as I used to.
> (Am speaking of friends and family here.)
> ...



Social disorentation and FEAR. People needs a base to believe and they are in some way destroying the fundamentals of STATES.

Emptied powers and social and political structures. *TOTAL SOCIAL DISORIENTATION*. You cannot even believe any word of mass media (all a circus), and they are doing it strongly willingly.

This is either a sort of massive collective mind and behaviour tests (collecting data massively by smartphones, internet, etc, etc).


Myrrinda said:


> In a store called Kaufland (big supermarket) I saw dried insects, I think it was worms like you use for fishing, in boxes, like breakfast cereals. We don't often shop there, next time about six months later they didn't have it anymore. Germans are not ready for this. I used to watch bushcraft videos on YT and the guy explained how to survive on grasshoppers. Survive - yes, daily breakfast - no.
> I was at a Halloween party in a disco once (ca 2005?) and there was a game: eat a living worm and get free drinks, silly young me did it, I was regretting it when I bit it, the poor thing was still moving and I felt guilty! (Became a vegetarian later) tasted a little like plastic, not really bad but not good either. I felt so bad, I know it's pathetic because it was just a worm.... Anyways, just a little side story.



Thank you for sharing your experience. Take it easy. I don't know any decent person that hadn't made any crazy thing in the young days. More than this, I don't feel myself confidence with someone has made ever never a crazy thing.



You know this creepy thing of eating shit, in fact it's really brilliant. 
Aren't we in a certain sense eating shit nowadays?

You can take a BS, add some colorants additives and of course monosodic glutamate (chinese food like needles, are always using this). Never Mind. Take any shit you want (you'll go green 2030 agend and really you'll be an upright citizen concerned for clean and sustainable ecology), add colorants and glutamate and you'll have a "delicious taste". Whatever you take, add it glutamate it will be
"exquisite" food.

(glutamate it's really neurotoxic)

It's shit, but you'll like it.

Have you tried to buy a cheeseburger (mc donald's) -smallest one- and eat it a couple of hours later?. Bon appetit !!

It's pure 1984. The parsons project

Double Plus GOOD.

.....................................



> Doubleplus good, this.
> 
> You know, I don’t think there’s a single piece of meat in this stew. Looks like meat. Tastes like meat.
> It isn’t meat at all.
> ...


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 4, 2021)

Dystopian future? Try dystopian present.

The whole boring dystopian "fear multiplier franchise" was becoming lame 30 years ago.
Why is it that future wasteland people all dress in funny clothes with no hand-me-downs? Is there a one-stop-shop boutique for all survivors and cyborgs?

What are the producers of these dumb movies trying to tell us? Darwin was right about apes, so we get "Planet of the Apes" for 55 years? Please, no more!
I think its obviously programming, one based on the genuine warning books like "1984," but today its an overused BS mind control tool and has lost its effect on most young adults.
And yet...

• Prepping companies have made lots of money. (Got your radiation-proof freeze dried food handy?).
• Fashion companies make chic dystopian clothing.
• Hollywood still rakes it in. ("Hungergames" franchise for sure, Thanks, elites, we get it).
• People still build underground concrete bunkers forgetting about their above compromised air/water supply. Oops!
• My middle age NYC friends still wear those stupid Armageddon flat top ball caps.
• Guns are a hot commodity in the USA. $$$

The worst movie? "The Postman."
The best? "Bladerunner 1982"
Fear porn makes big money.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 4, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The worst movie? "The Postman."



haha, I loved that one.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jan 5, 2021)

Great post. Thank you.

We are going to get a bit ethereal here. Lets start with the name Pia. Derived from Latin - meaning _from Mount Olympus._

Mount Olympus being the seat of Gods. And scene of Titanomachy. A series of conflicts over dominion of the Universe. 

You to Pia. Utopia. I feel that consciousness, is the seat of the Gods in this realm. You. 

Dys you topia. Bad utopia. 

As alluded I agree that the dystopian literature has a purpose. And can be countered by the absence of utopia literature. Sure it exists, I am currently reading the Island, by Aldous Huxley. I don't know how it finishes, but so far it has utopian elements although with a threat of dystopia - I would check now but that would spoil the ending for myself. Ecotopia is another great utopian novel I have read recently. But there is seeming absence compared to utopia literature is notable (perhaps more obvious in films). Perhaps the most famous dystopia/utopia novel is Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand. I think that gets to be called both. 

This can be, I feel, be for two possible reasons. One People love dystopian works. They sell. I think this is possible. The previous comment highlights this "The Postman" / "Haha, I loved that one." (sorry Dreamtime! I really loved Waterworld myself, and the Watchmen (is the Squid predictive programming?!). 

Or that it is there to implant in consciousness as the driving force for history. That dystopia is teleological (_perhaps I think predictive programming is a way of implanting a teleological motion of history into reality_). I would also include certain teleological ideologies such as Marxism in this dystopian bracket. I would also include the media as dystopian fiction. Media coming from the Greek sorceress of illusion Medea. 

The secret third option is both. Our consciousness, is where Mount Olympus (analogously) sits and acts. And it is thus up to us to create utopia or dystopia. That is the power we have, and the power that 'hidden hand' as alluded to in so many ways (sorry again Dreamtime, I think I last remember you using that in the coronavirus thread, although it is everywhere). That to me is what is so worrying about the masses reaction to this, set of affairs, and what is so important about the smaller but opposite reaction. I even worry that it needs that mass understanding and that worries of the critical minds is part of the cocktail that manifests this in reality. The masses perhaps provide the numbers. The thinkers provide the world to walk into.

To summarise. I think the cure for a dystopia is more utopia. Imagine if the worlds minds were nourished by a utopian media. And people were fed regular films and books detailing utopia. And when they went out for a walk they would see utopian trees and birds not dystopian masks and urgent signs. Then predictive programming could have beautiful consequences (although it still sounds a bit Stepford Wives-esque). Maybe once there was a balance between dystopia and utopia. Similar to how some ancient stories say there should be a balance between good and evil. Perhaps hopefully that balance is one that is naturally redressed or even goes full blown utopian.

Another interesting aspect of this is highlighted by the Three California's trilogy (Kim Robinson). A trilogy highlighting three alternative futures for California. Whilst I don't think this trilogy was predictive programming. I think it highlights that there is a choice. The future is not set out. What sets that out is that the Mount Olympus in everyone's heads. And this is the purpose behind predictive programming. To turn a possible future into the actual future. To turn History (a story that has already been written) from a range of possibilities, into a pre-determined already written trajectory. 

Sorry, I feel this may not have added too much onto what is originally said so much as just put my thoughts on it into the thread. As a positive point, History is a story. Mystery is a story. The past is his story, and a history. The present is preset. The future is my story, and a mystery. Everything is a story. It is entirely possible that at this juncture in the story we are at the predictively programmed into the bad bit. Yet if the aforementioned authors are put there by TPTB, if they want to write a good story, maybe we can look forward to some utopian predictive programming because that would make a damn good ending. More probably it is up to us to create a utopian future. I am sure that some of you have engaged in the fine practice of turning off the dystopian news. I did so for a period of six months. And Two things happened. One I was happier and living in more of a mental utopia. And two when I went back to it I truly saw it for how stupid it was. And that is a blessing that remains with myself today. It is truly hard to avoid these days though! And yes, I do read a lot of the useful media links people leave in this site, and am thankful for them! 

_Side note:  H G Wells also wrote a Utopia novel - "a modern utopia" which predictably is the most dystopian utopia imaginable.

Second Side note: Ayn Rand's 'Atlas Shrugged' is the weirdest book I have ever read. But maybe the most important. I don't fall into the hating Ayn Rand's or loving it camp. But never have I read a book and come away feeling a burst of power to do everything I can to be the best person I possibly can. Reading that book pushed me far down a path to work on some of my forgotten ambitions. Whilst it is not a quick read and there is some very bad characterisation, I feel that it works quite well as an analogy for the world we might be transitioning toward. Mediocrity and critical thought and responsibility is rewarded. Infrastructure is under threat and there is a bleak government. Etc._


----------

